# Reg: proof of funds



## ssalun (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello guys,

I am applying PR under FSW programme this year.
Just wanted to know whether i can show proof of funds less than three months?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

ssalun said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am applying PR under FSW programme this year.
> Just wanted to know whether i can show proof of funds less than three months?


Only if you want your application to be rejected.

CIC wants to know the source of the funds that you are claiming... if you are coming over with money that isn't yours to begin with (i.e. it's a loan from family to satisfy the savings requirement) because there is a good chance that you may try to apply for public benefits that you are not ordinarily eligible to apply for... showing < 3 months of bank statements just won't cut it. 

The funds must be yours (i.e. not a loan and not borrowed from someone else) and you should have a paper trail to prove that the funds have been in your control... I'd also make sure that the funds stay _in the bank_ for the duration of the application process, as the CIC reserves the right to ask for further proof that the funds are actually in the bank at any stage of the application process. It is also a good idea to have proof of funds available to show the Immigration Officer when you finally arrive in Canada, just in case he/she asks to see it.


----------



## ssalun (Mar 19, 2014)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Only if you want your application to be rejected.
> 
> CIC wants to know the source of the funds that you are claiming... if you are coming over with money that isn't yours to begin with (i.e. it's a loan from family to satisfy the savings requirement) because there is a good chance that you may try to apply for public benefits that you are not ordinarily eligible to apply for... showing < 3 months of bank statements just won't cut it.
> 
> The funds must be yours (i.e. not a loan and not borrowed from someone else) and you should have a paper trail to prove that the funds have been in your control... I'd also make sure that the funds stay _in the bank_ for the duration of the application process, as the CIC reserves the right to ask for further proof that the funds are actually in the bank at any stage of the application process. It is also a good idea to have proof of funds available to show the Immigration Officer when you finally arrive in Canada, just in case he/she asks to see it.



Thanks for the information.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ssalun said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am applying PR under FSW programme this year.
> Just wanted to know whether i can show proof of funds less than three months?



What is the requirement?


----------

